# I sill hav an ANNIE hermetic analyzer



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

They dont make them any longer. I don't use it much anymore since I transitioned into HVAC. But when I do use it it's a life saver.

Anybody else?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I still have mine as well. Since I've only done HVAC, mine is just about brand new looking even though it is at least 25 years old.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Still comes in handy when you have a stuck comp that checks out electrically.

Rock that baby back and forth still she breaks free!


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

Annie is a fine tester, had one but someone borrowed it(whule I wasn't lookin) and never got it back. Keep my eyes on ebay and such but don't see them much anymore. will find one one of these days


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Never felt the need to buy one for myself, most of the shops I have worked in had them.


----------



## knothole (Jun 17, 2009)

Good piece of "Old school" equipment. I haven't seen one in many years.


----------



## Swampfox (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Still comes in handy when you have a stuck comp that checks out electrically.
> 
> Rock that baby back and forth still she breaks free!


Just think of the sales you missed :001_tongue:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

you're jealous cause you want MINE!:tt2:


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

what the heck is a hermetic analyser?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)




----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

nice pic but I still dont understand how is it used. if a comp. is siezed and wont break loose with a good kick or a hard start cap whats the point in doing any more testing even if the windings are good!


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

AAAhhhhhh Grasshopper, you have much to learn!


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

hvactech said:


> nice pic but I still dont understand how is it used. if a comp. is siezed and wont break loose with a good kick or a hard start cap whats the point in doing any more testing even if the windings are good!


Here ya go Grasshopper.,
by the way, you look like my kid brother.... Strange

digitalzeus.wordpress.com/.../page/5/


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Mine's an Annie A2000. Looks different.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

is that the strictly commercial model?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> is that the strictly commercial model?


No. It's more for 120v units. You need to use an adaptor for 208-230 units. There is only one meter that is dual purpose for amps and voltage depending on which way the toggle switch is positioned.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i still have my annie
you could also just carry around a 200 mfd capacitor!!!!!!!!!!! lol:laughing:


----------



## cjett (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a analyzer model HA1 made by Universal Enterprises that is probably 20 years old. Any one else ever use this model? I haven't used it in some time but it always worked well when I needed it. I googled it and I see they are still available.


----------



## sdba069 (Feb 19, 2010)

Not meaning to horn in on a thread but, I have a Model A-20 that I've had for years. I got it from a friend of mine who retired out of the AC business years ago. This thing looks practically brand new. I'm thinking about selling it but have no idea what it's worth. Still has the instruction book with it also. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## lzenglish (May 22, 2010)

I have had a couple of them over the years, but there is allot of extra bells and whisles on them you really don't need. I made my own for my first 20 years in the buisness, That along with a good dead blow hammer usually did the job of freeing the pot up, if not, it was time to make the compressor a boat anchor.


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

Never felt the need to buy one for myself


----------

